# indian lake catfish tournament



## catfish64 (Aug 2, 2007)

anybody going to try this tournament?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

several of us on here will be there, Myself, flathead_chaser, Curtis937, Backupbait for sure but I imagine a few others will show up. Its dink city and last year it took a 7+ lber to place in the top 30, Good luck!

Salmonid


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Is this the three day tourney? I've heard about one down there that was Thursday Friday and Saturday. Biggest fish each day. And biggest of the tourney. If I remember right last year took mid 20's to win. So maybe I'm thinking a different one then y'all are talking about.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Correct. Same one. Starts next Thursday and runs through Sunday at noon. Every year s handful of flatheads are entered and yup. Last tear two fish over 20 entered. Also over 800 entries last year

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like Ill be up tomorrow from about 4- late pm and again all day sat at this point. Feel free to update this thread with any lake reports or about any fish big enough to get weighed. Good luck to all, Ill be in my big white and blue Sea Nymph with the rod rack on it, if you see it, stop by and chat

Salmonid


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll be there for the whole tourney. Staying at my buddies camper near the lake. Plan on fishing as much as possible. Will try to keep this thread updated with weights and such.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I had planned to come up today when the contractor showed up to tear down my old garage , build a driveway to my new pole barn, so we stayed home I'll be on the lake tomorrow with my two oldest Granddaughters good luck to everyone I enjoy this tournament, last year Star caught over 75 Channels in one day and won here age division, Grandpa was a hero, hoping this year I can put 4 of the grandkids on some nice fish.................Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

we got there at 5 pm and at that time there was already a 9.4 flathead as big fish and 2 channels around 7-8 lbs, we fished till midnight, 5 lbs 1 oz was our biggest, dint take any to scales but stopped and found out that at midnight, big fish was a 19 lb flattie, then a 9.75 channel then the 9.4 flattie. anyways good luck Doc, we will be hitting it hard again on Saturday

Time to go to bed since Ive now been up 23 hrs straight and my 5 hr energy drink is wearing off. LOL

PS no lights at moundwood ramp, apparently there all broke so make sure you have enough lighting to see what your doing if your launching there
Salmonid


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I fished it a couple years ago, I caught over 100 channels in about 30 hours of fishing, biggest was maybe 5-6 lbs. I would like to go back sometime now that I know a little more about targeting flatheads.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Fished yesterday from noon to 6. Caught 17 channels but biggest was only right at. 5 pounds with a couple 4 pounders. The rest were pound and a half to 2 pounds. Only 2 cats so far today. I like to drift and do pretty good but no wind at all today so hasn't been good for me today but gonna keep on trying and hope for wind tomorrow.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Arrived at the lake today at 8 am started fishing at 8:30 first fish in boat a 3# Channel, no wind which really hurt as it got real hot out there today we boated 20 fish, both Star and Marah are in second place in there age group, had a blast with the two girls heard 40 different versions of the Frozen movie song "Let it go, Let it go" the cats would drop a rod interrupt the song boat the fish then the girls were back at it with the vocals but I really enjoyed my self today, I fished right in the middle of the ski zone the fish were in there due to the waves all came on fresh Shad.

Starts all over tomorrow with the twins turn at the fishing but my son in law will be there to help.

Top fish is a Flat at 20.38# then down to 19th place which is 7.48# a guy lost a 22# Flat died just before he checked it in.

Saw a lot of dead fish floating all over the lake Shad, Catfish, Carp 

Good luck to everyone I'll post my results when I get in tomorrow night....Doc


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

They are going to have to divide the tourney up into two different groups. Flathead and channel cat. Channel cat guys cant compete with the flathead guys especially when its the biggest fish wins. Heck unless there is a 20lb channel in that lake, the flat guys will always win. Last I heard the top 10 fish were all flatties.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, it will be the last time we fish it if they don't split the species, at this point Sat at 4:30 PM 13 of the top 18 places were flatheads and all the top 10 were as well, we managed a bunch of real nice fish for Indian lake, 4-5 lbers but none bigger. Randy ( Backupbait) is presently in 8th place with a 13.4 flathead he got last night. Good for him!

Were done, so good luck to anyone else who is still fishing...

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I checked in at 7 pm and more Flatheads were checked in 23.13# is on top, adults needed 8.75# to get in top 20 spots, looks like the top 15 are all Flatheads.

I spent two days on that lake 1st day was with the granddaughters second day with the Grandsons, this year for me it was trying to put the kids on some decent fish, as of 7pm tonight Star was in second place in her age division, Brandon is in second place in his age division, Zack is third and Marah is in fourth. Yesterday the girls caught 20 fish today the boys caught 23, and most of them were in the 3-4# range, Grandpa is worn out but I had a great time and hopefully the standins will stay and I accomplished a major goal putting all the youngins in the money or prizes, I'll report back tomorrow...........Doc


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Good job doc. You have any water temp info for the main lake?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Gary 73.5 early and then 74.5 later in the day as of yesterday afternoon.

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

On Friday the main lake was at 79.4 Saturday I had the same as Salmonid that rain really dropped the temp..............Doc


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

Why split the species? If you need a flathead to win, then target the flatheads.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Some guys target the flats while other guys like to target the channels. I totally agree with splitting them. And would also like to see a channel cat series at indian like they have at St. Mary's. I think that there would be plenty of people interested.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Akron, all us Southern Ohio tourney guys are all channel catfishermen, that's all we do, , LOL very few fishable populations of flatheads anywhere in southern Ohio and Indian is no different, 800+ entries fishing for them and less then 20 even caught this year, last year was maybe 10 flats, year before was only 7-8, the average joe, which this tourney is catered to will not be camping out all night for a chance to catch a flattie, in fact the majority of the fish in the tank were smaller channels from all the kids who fished. anyways since well over half the top entries were flatheads, I think they should split it in half, just my opinion but in talking with a ton of other folks at the tourney and around on the web, they also feel like its time to split it up. Personally I tried fishing for flatties for two whole days while up there, but that's the problem, me and partner fish days only, because of our work schedules and therefore its not as easy for us to just go fish all night up there, and that's a choice we make, lots of other tourneys the same weekend, Alum Creek has one, Deer Creek lake had a 3 day tourney as well and the ever growing Children's Miracle tourney out of Mason WV on the Ohio river, lots of choices for us to make

Its a well run tourney but the times be a changing...LOL
Salmonid


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

AkronCATS said:


> Why split the species? If you need a flathead to win, then target the flatheads.


Sounds simple but there's only so many typical flathead spots. Nowhere near 800+. Also have heard that the locals know most of the productive flathead spots and sit on them, effectively shutting out most others. It wouldn't be so much of an issue if the weight difference between the two species wasn't so large. That's why most tourneys have a separate flathead pot. Likely the only way its going to change though is for the majority of the channel cat folks to stop contributing their money and then it won't be worthwhile to continue it for only the few flathead folks.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great weekend on Indian Lake tournament with some of the Grandkids, Took Star and Marah on Friday they caught 20 fish all Channels, Took Brandon and Zack and there dad Brian on Saturday, they caught 23 Channels Star came in fifth in her age division, Brandon came in fourth, Zack came in fifth and Marah sixth all the kids won new fishing outfits, I had a great time, it was a blast watching them crank in the Catfish....Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

On a sad note one of the guys fishing the tournament and placed had his trailer stolen off his truck this morning he spent all night on the lake and went to load his boat and the trailer was missing from the truck, poor guy shame that you have to keep everything locked up these days...Doc


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Salmonid for the Shad on Saturday we were getting low when you pulled up..........Doc


----------

